# Recreate Lube season, where to start



## nate85 (Apr 10, 2018)

I really like Quaker steak and lubes, lube seasoning. I add it to my hot and sweet sauce to change things up. I'd like to make my own at home, I know it won't be exact the same and I'm not worried about that as long as it's close. How do you decide where to start out with a new rub? Is there a rough formula that gives a base for percentage of salt, percentage of spices and percentage of herbs. For example 25% salt, 50% spices using 5 spices, 25% herbs using 3 herbs.  I just ain't sure where to start on ratios I guess


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 10, 2018)

Not completely sure what you are asking for.

Is it the recipe for the Quaker Steak & Lube rub or percentages of ingredients in general for basic rubs.

Well anyway,  there are a bunch of Copy Cat web sights for duplicating famous sauces, marinades, and rubs.

Google Copy Cat Recipes and see what happens.  Maybe you will find a duplicate of the rub you are trying to replicate.

Good luck,

John


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi Nate,
If you have a recipe, start there, taste test, then adjust until what your tongue likes is there.

I like Pepper, Granulated Garlic, Lowery's Season Salt, Powdered Garlic, Montreal Steak Seasoning, and lately I like sneaking in some Cyan Pepper. But I have to be careful so I can sneak it under several noses.
I make my own special seasoning I like to use on steak, but it works on most things as well.
But I mix it in an old seasoning container.

I only eyeball it. But generally, the layers are somewhat the same thickness. Just the stuff I use to use from the original containers, but one day I thought why not just put these together in one container?
And Sonny's Secret B-B-Que Seasoning was born.

Then one day while painting Baby Backs on the Barby, I added my seasoning into the Sweet Baby Rays. Ahh! The seasonings married the sauce and the ribs came out great!
Since, I've also added a good gob of Sage Honey.

Now I am under orders to Not Mess with the Rib Recipe!


----------



## nate85 (Apr 10, 2018)

Hmm I'll try to explain it better. I'm kinda new to making my own rubs. So say I know I want sugar and then salt, pepper, garlic, onion, paprika in for spices, then  rosemary, thyme and parsley as herbs.( just picked random stuff).  How do you determine how much of each to use to start out for a base? then adjust what I like and don't like? 

I though  I read somewhere once to start out with a certian amount of salt, sugar, pepper,  then add to that ( just making this number up) like 1 tablespoon of each spice you want and 1 teaspoon of each herb you want. That give you a base and you add more of what you like and less of what you don't.


----------



## nate85 (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks! I can and have just eyeball it but it was very simple stuff. I'm afraid it won't turn out and I'll have wasted a bunch of spices.   Same thing here I made my homemade Sweet and hot sauce and threw a little of that lube seasonig and was blown away by the flavor. The gf though I was crazy because I was drinking it straight from the cup it was that good lol


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 10, 2018)

nate85 said:


> Thanks! I can and have just eyeball it but it was very simple stuff. I'm afraid it won't turn out and I'll have wasted a bunch of spices.   Same thing here I made my homemade Sweet and hot sauce and threw a little of that lube seasonig and was blown away by the flavor. The gf though I was crazy because I was drinking it straight from the cup it was that good lol



Drinking from the cup will draw comments about you being on the sauce.... :confused::rolleyes:

Start off with 1 tsp of your favorite flavors. Keep a list, if you double up on something, note it.
If you really want to experiment, make a bunch of mini hamburgers (for example), then test your rub by seasoning the mini's and taste them.
I would also invite the GF to get a second opinion.
And actually, when somebody seems interested in my cookin, I will offer them a taste of my doctored SBR's sauce.
Of course, it's better BBQ'd on. But is mighty tasty "raw". I just finger dip a taste, not drink it.
Often letting it rest, or even age, can marry the seasonings. It's hard to think about, but there might be an SPGO orgy going on it that bottle. :confused:

Often signature sauces have a hidden secret ingredient. Garlic can be a lot of different types or brands. So when trying to crack the code, you may not be able duplicate it because you aren't getting the same ingredient.

Unless she is interested in taking a slurp of your sauce, refrain and just dip a finger. It might be less shocking to her. ;)


----------

